# Holistic fruit and vegetable wash?



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

I feed my dog fruits and vegetables, sometimes with the skin IF it's a certified organic product.

I'm curious what I can use to wash these foods with that's holistic? I don't want to buy some commercial, "vegetable wash" product that's a mixture of synthetic chemicals, etc., ...that would seem to defeat the purpose of buying/growing organic, right?



What do you use to wash your foods?


Craig


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There have been research studies done on this. This short video summarizes the research:
https://nutritionfacts.org/video/how-to-make-your-own-fruit-and-vegetable-wash/

The research apparently found that undiluted white vinegar works pretty well (but the diluted vinegar less well); the best option that they found was salt water--a real surprise!

Click on the "sources cited" tabs if you want to look at the research papers Dr. Gregor has summarized.


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Magwart said:


> There have been research studies done on this. This short video summarizes the research:
> https://nutritionfacts.org/video/how-to-make-your-own-fruit-and-vegetable-wash/
> 
> The research apparently found that undiluted white vinegar works pretty well (but the diluted vinegar less well); the best option that they found was salt water--a real surprise!
> ...


Excellent...thank you!

Craig


----------

